

Earth's New Address: 'Solar System, Milky Way, Laniakea' - hownottowrite
http://www.nature.com/news/earth-s-new-address-solar-system-milky-way-laniakea-1.15819

======
hownottowrite
Data used in this research comes from "cosmicflows2" a released set of the
data is available from the Extragalactic Distance Database
[http://edd.ifa.hawaii.edu](http://edd.ifa.hawaii.edu)

